# What is the difference?



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Up until a couple of weeks ago all the plants I purchased were from online vendors. All the crypts I bought experienced some kind of melt but the ones I purchased from an individual on a forum did not. Why is that? Are the ones from vendors grown emersed for the most part and the others are not and don't need to adjust to being submersed?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

You are correct, most vendors are probably emersed, unless they have had them for awhile, but likely not. Even submersed crypts can and often melt due to the changing conditions.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i read somewhere that floating them helps...i purchased from both and never had mayor issues, i leave them floating for a few days anyways whenever i get any


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi CichPhreak,

You guessed correctly, the vendor plants were probably grown emersed. Bigstick120 is right, even if the crypts are grown submerged, they can melt. BTW, even the ones that melt may come back if some of the rhizome is still healthy.


----------



## CichPhreak (Feb 9, 2003)

Some, if not all, that I have purchased from vendors have shown melted at least to some degree but they have come back. Was just finding it interesting that at least untill now the ones from an individual show no signs of melting.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Usually when I buy, the vendor automatically takes off all the leaves. They assume it will just melt anyhow.


----------

